# Adobe schließt Lücke im Download Manager



## Newsfeed (24 Februar 2010)

Adobes Update beseitigt eine Lücke, durch die präparierte Webseiten Software auf einen Windows-Rechner installieren können. Zudem wurde bekannt, das Adobe in der aktuellen Reader-Version eine vier Jahre alte Lücke geschlossen hat.

Weiterlesen...


----------

